# Amazing deal on 06 GOAT



## j_brujah2003 (May 25, 2007)

Just won an auction on eBay for an 06 Goat w/ 7000 miles on her for $20,600. Had an 04 that I traded for a 2007 Z-71 new body style.... What was i thinkin that day?? Check her out here is the auction link, hope the seller don't back out on me!!! Anyone in the market for a Z-71??

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...STRK:MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=120173774808&rd=1


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

j_brujah2003 said:


> Just won an auction on eBay for an 06 Goat w/ 7000 miles on her for $20,600. Had an 04 that I traded for a 2007 Z-71 new body style.... What was i thinkin that day?? Check her out here is the auction link, hope the seller don't back out on me!!! Anyone in the market for a Z-71??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...STRK:MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=120173774808&rd=1


Wow! Congrats man. Hope it all works out. Make sure to report back when you have it in your driveway.
A word of advice: Take the VIN and go to a local Pontiac dealer and get a GMVIS report on the car before you hand over the cash.

Nice looking ride!

Russ


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Hey J welcome to the Forum....

Congrats on your find.....

My thoughts: That is an unbelievable deal on that car which for me, raises a few concerns. I am not saying this car has issues, it may very well not but.....

The seller was VERY vague on the total description of the car. From what I have read on EBAY on cars for sale, sellers pepper their ads with all the goodies the car has etc....this one...nothing. Is the seller hiding anything?.... Don't ask don't tell...........

DO YOUR RESEARCH ON THIS CAR before you trade funds.

Call your local dealer and give them the VIN and ask them to do a check on it for any kind of warranty claims. Only 6 bids on a new car??

Are you confident the car was not involved in a major accident? Was it in a flood? It says it hasn't been smoked, this doesn't mean it may not have engine, or transmission issues. 

I am not trying to tell you there is something wrong here. It may be OK. Do yourself a favor and throughly check this deal out. Carfax doesn't always show defects. DO NOT rely just on a carfax report. There are ways around carfax reports.

The last thing you need is to think you are getting a smoking deal only to learn later you didn't. BE CAUTIOUS. You will have the balance of the factory warranty, but if for some reason the warranty was voided, you may find this out the hard way. Again, call your local dealer, AND call the dealer the car was purchased from to make sure of this car before you pull the trigger.

Better to be cautious than to rush into this without researching.

Good Luck I HOPE IT IS FOUND TO BE FINE.... If so, you got a HELL OF A BARGAIN. :cheers


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Good job but do as russ said to be safe.

kenny


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow, it just warms my heart!  

j_brujah, you have been honored with some good advice, provided to you, free of charge, from the good folks at The Susquehanna Valley GTO Tigers!

Time for the Tigers to arty: 

Seriously though, take our advice. We have all been there done that and just don't want to see anyone taken advantage of.

Best of luck on your purchase, and welcome to the forum!!

Russ


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Looks like you got a great deal.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Seller has a big zero for feedback- - -danger- - -


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

noz34me said:


> Seller has a big zero for feedback- - -danger- - -


Yes, that is a red flag. Not a stop sign, just a red flag. This could just be his first eBay offering.

Just be cautions with this deal and don't hand over any cash til you are 100% sure it's legit.

Russ


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

macgto7004 said:


> Yes, that is a red flag. Not a stop sign, just a red flag. This could just be his first eBay offering.
> 
> Just be cautions with this deal and don't hand over any cash til you are 100% sure it's legit.
> 
> Russ


Could be a scam, but more likely the buyer will never hear from the seller if the auction didn't bring as much as he wanted. Like you said, probably inexperienced, and either didn't know how, or forgot to set a reserve- - or he could be tired of the car and happy to sell it at that price. 

This thread will be interesting to watch.


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

The seller is a fool to let that Goat go for that price. He must not have known about a reserve price as this is their first item to sell or buy on ebay. Buyer beware!! As long as no wrecks or salvage title should be OK. Still have the factory warranty to help. Good luck.


----------



## SPICERED2006 (Oct 7, 2007)

WOW I thought I got a good deal on my dealer new GTO about 3 weeks ago....7800.00 off the sticker price...last one they had. anyother dealer near me has 2 new ones. Great deal hope it works out:cheers


----------



## j_brujah2003 (May 25, 2007)

Well guys got it checked out and everything came back clean as a whistle. Got the funds all approved and will be flying down to Florida to pick her up sometime next week. Poor guys till owes $23,500 on the car and has to go give the bank $2500 for me to take his car, but he is cool with it.. What an idiot selling it no reserve!!!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Good Luck...

Who checked the car out? 

Let us know how you make out once you get it.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

j_brujah2003 said:


> Well guys got it checked out and everything came back clean as a whistle. Got the funds all approved and will be flying down to Florida to pick her up sometime next week. Poor guys till owes $23,500 on the car and has to go give the bank $2500 for me to take his car, but he is cool with it.. What an idiot selling it no reserve!!!!


Sounds good J! Keep us posted and remember, we want pics as soon as it's in your driveway!

Good Luck!

Russ


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

good luck.........Ebay is a dumping ground for cars with "questionable" backgrounds especially when the seller has a zero feedback rating
but if it all works out you saved about $5k


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Sounds great, and like the guy may be honorable- - sorry for my suspicions- -


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

j_brujah2003 said:


> Well guys got it checked out and everything came back clean as a whistle. Got the funds all approved and will be flying down to Florida to pick her up sometime next week. Poor guys till owes $23,500 on the car and has to go give the bank $2500 for me to take his car, but he is cool with it.. What an idiot selling it no reserve!!!!


A costly error I'm sure he won't repeat in the future... enjoy the ride home!


----------



## j_brujah2003 (May 25, 2007)

Got back from Florida in it Monday night. The seller couldn't have treated me any better. Car is in excellent condition. Was a long drawn out process with eBay but the drive home made it worth while. Will get pictures when it quits raining and I get it cleaned up...


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

j_brujah2003 said:


> Got back from Florida in it Monday night. The seller couldn't have treated me any better. Car is in excellent condition. Was a long drawn out process with eBay but the drive home made it worth while. Will get pictures when it quits raining and I get it cleaned up...


Wat to go J!!!!
Congrats to you for making a great deal, and kudos to the seller for not turning out to be a scam!!

Can't wait to see the pic!

Russ


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Congrats J..... Glad to see the car was on the up and up. ENJOY:cheers


----------



## robscar (Oct 27, 2007)

Wow, congrats! I had that car in my ebay as a reminder of what these cars should be going for. Maybe I should say what I would like them to be going for. As I am shopping for one now. It is not the buyers fault if the seller is upside down on the car. Maybe he figured he would be done with it and eat the cost. No more payment or ins with winter coming. 
Is there winter in Florida?


----------

